# Who's there?



## ksmattfish (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm alone in my darkroom, but everytime I turn off the lights and start printing something begins moving around!  I've wrecked several prints turning on the lights trying to catch it.  It sounds like something chewing voraciously, and it's freaking me out!!!


----------



## oriecat (Sep 30, 2003)

:shock:   Mice? 

I just had my home inspection today, and turns out there is already a vent fan hooked up in the basement!  One less darkroom thing to worry about!


----------



## mrsid99 (Oct 1, 2003)

Maybe you're not alone!
 Seriously though, my first thought is the ubiquitous cockroach followed by what Oriecat suggested..mice!
 A mouse will often get into the wall cavity and chew through the skirting board into the room, typically close to a corner.
 Maybe you need to set up a couple of infrared cameras to capture the culprit(s)?


----------

